# Necesito amplificador para coche de unos 22watt por canal



## scarfys (Dic 19, 2007)

Hola buenas, hace unos dias me registré y empezé a informaciónrmarme sobre el tema, dada la gran información he decidido postear por primera vez a ver si me podeis echar un cable.

Necesito un amplificador para coche sobre unos 22 watios de potencia por cada canal, la finalidad es amplificar un mp3 discman etc, indagando he encontrado el amplificador que se adapta a mis caracteristicas que es el famoso TDA 1554 http://www.aaroncake.net/circuits/amp20w.asp pero el inconveniente es que en la tienda de electronica donde habitualmente voy no lo tienen dicen que es antiguo y que va ser dificil conseguirlo. 
Como mi nivel de electronica es muy bajo necesitaria un esquema de caracteristicas similares sin preamplificador ni reguladores de volumen leds etc solo lo minimo para que funcione y si puede ser que este facilmente en las tiendas de electronica.

Espero que no sea pedir mucho pero de verdad que he estado leyendo los principales hilos y cuesta bastante enteder algunos esquemas.

Saludos


----------



## Dano (Dic 19, 2007)

Revisa los post-it de TDAs

Saludos


----------



## scarfys (Dic 19, 2007)

Buenas he mirado toda la lista y en la tienda tienen el TDA8568Q las especificaciones son 4x25W el esquema original es este: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Modificado para dos altavoces





Tal como lo he dejado habria algun inconveninete en mantener los valores de los condensadores si la entrada es de 12V¿? Otra pregunta el condensador de 2200micro faradios supongo que sera electrolitico no? pero los otros 100 y 470 nano faradios de que tipo se recomienda¿?El tema de la GND como iria ¿? La masa del mp3 a PGND1 y PGND2 ¿? y el polo negativo de los 12v al pin 12 y a los condensadores de 100 y 2200? Para acabar ya, suponiendo que los canales son independientes el mode del pin 15 como se activaria de la manera mas sencilla posible¿?  sin mutes ni nada raro ya que le pondria un interruptor a los 12v y si acabaria el problema.
Ah Otra cosa xd el pin 9 supongo que es prescindible no¿?
 Bueno esto es todo espero que no sea muy toston.

Saludos


----------



## Manonline (Dic 19, 2007)

Bueno, no se... encontre esto en el foro hace mucho tiempo... y como todo circuito copado lo bajo a la pc... hoy lo tengo para qe lo puedas ver...

suerte,
mano.


----------



## mnicolau (Dic 19, 2007)

q tal? armé este y anda muy bien, es un poco mas potente q el 1554. Aparte necesitás agregarle un pre para sacarle el máximo provecho si lo conectás a un mp3... está todo en la página.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about19073.html

Saludos!, espero te sirva


----------



## scarfys (Dic 19, 2007)

Hey gracias por la ayuda mnicolau pero para montar un pre + amplificador aun no tengo suficiente experiencia creo para comenzar alguna cosa mas sencilla. Manonline si pudiera me haria con un TDA1554Q pero donde vivo no hay xd y si lo piden me van a tardar un huevo.

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau (Dic 19, 2007)

de nada scarfys, te comento.. el amplificador de por sí solo funciona bastante bien sin el pre y es super fácil de armar con muy pocos componentes. Podrías armarlo y probar, ya q al pre lo vas a tener q hacer sea cual sea el integrado q eligas para el amplificador, si es q querés conectarlo a un mp3. Yo armé el del TDA7377 porq tampoco tengo experiencia en el tema y es muy sencillo como para ir empezando y se logran resultados muy buenos. Cuando veas lo bien q funciona, seguro te vas a animar a armar el pre.
Cualquier duda, podés consultar, probalo!

Saludos


----------



## mrkcc (Ago 17, 2008)

mira respecto al tema de este aplificador no he podido funcionarlo ya que conecto todo como esta en el diagrama original, pero a hoy modo que funcione, ay me tiene algo deseperado. ahora si que pasa si no conecto nada a la terminal 15(mode), 9(diagnositoc) y la termianl 12


----------



## mrkcc (Ago 18, 2008)

miren encontre una solucion conecte todo menos la terminal 9, 
y la terminal 15 lo conecte a positivo con una resistencia de 10k y funciono aunque algo distorcionado el sonido pero funciono.


----------



## MFK08 (Ago 18, 2008)

fijate en el tda1558


----------

